# Help



## morgan9853 (26/5/20)

Hello I haven't received my vape yet I ordered it on Thursday, 21 May and it hasn't arrived yet. Ive tried calling them and emailing them but they don't answer


----------



## Silver (26/5/20)

Hi @morgan9853 

Am going to tag @Stroodlepuff from Vape King for you. 
Hopefully she can get someone to assist you.

Just be patient because she's not on the forum all the time, hopefully she will see this tag when she next logs in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (27/5/20)

It is possibly the amount of the shipments they have trying to get out and with restrictions on how the courier can move. It is causing havoc for all vendors especially the courier situation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (28/5/20)

my next day orders from everywhere is now taking 3 to 4 days to be delivered. and not just in vaping related. so try to understand its a bloody mess right now

Reactions: Like 7


----------

